# TWH & Saddleseat?



## AustiTWH (Jun 24, 2014)

My daughter (13) is new to showing. She has started showing Saddleseat as her trainer has a lot of experience in this area. 

We have access to a TWH-- 13 year old gelding. A nice looking horse. My daughter/trainer are saying we cannot show this horse saddleseat. Trainer says he should be shown Western. Will not get a fair shake in saddleseat. Daughter says she cannot post on TWH.

I look on-line and it appears that TWH can be shown saddleseat. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

One doesn't post when riding western. If she restricts her showing to breed shows then she can show either. The problem that arises with showing in open shows is the walker will move at a faster pace than the non-gaited. If she goes western she might also try competitive trail.


----------



## AustiTWH (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Our club only does open shows, so I guess that is the rub. If we show TWH in saddleseat, she would need to post, right? She says she cant post on a TWH. Does this sound right?

Do TWH participate in Saddleseat/ Open shows. 

Thanks, this is all new to me!!


----------



## Bedhead (Aug 4, 2013)

The TWH are a breed used in saddle seat, yes. However, I would completely ignore the Big Lick riders (or slap them if you get the chance), and focus soley on the Flat shod shows, _if_ you can find them.\

I am not sure about _gaited horses_, but with my arab (who I show saddle seat with), we post at the trot. The gaited horse I ride for the lulz, I do not post, since he doesn't trot. I'm assuming you wouldn't post on a TWH though, because posting on a gaited horse defeats the purpose of having a gaited horse.


----------

